
Guy Attaches Helium Balloons to House, Soars Into Sky Like Up Character - robdoherty2
http://betabeat.com/2012/11/guy-attaches-helium-balloons-to-house-soars-into-sky-like-up-character/
======
StavrosK
I call fake, based on two pieces of evidence:

1\. It's the Daily Mail.

2\. You need _way_ more balloons than that to lift a house. The house in the
photo is probably the size of a crate.

~~~
ohwp
National Geographic already did it with a full scale house.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV6rNqin4P8&t=115](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV6rNqin4P8&t=115)

~~~
StavrosK
Huh, interesting.

------
Void_
> We’ll give you a moment now to come to terms with the fact that nothing you
> do will ever compare to the majesty of Mr. Trappe’s adventures.

That's Reddit-low.

------
terhechte
Isn't helium rather scarce, wouldn't there be much better uses for it than
this?

~~~
Todd
Agreed. I hope awareness increases in the near term. It's a sad fact, but we
need to find an alternative to using helium in frivolous ways--in particular,
party balloons.

------
radarsat1
Fun, but also kind of a waste of precious helium.

